# Difficulté et temps installation gentoo, OVH release 2 bridé

## squall6969

Bonjour,

Cela fait à peine 1 mois que je me suis plongé dans l'univers linux, et mon choix c'est  porté sur gentoo. J'ai de suite pris un serveur dédié chez ovh pour d'un part m'exercer et d'autre part réduire les coûts liés à l'hébergement.

Le problème est que je désire à tout prix suivre les conseils fournis sur ce présent site, mais dans le cadre d'une release 2 de chez OVH cela semble extrêmement compliqué...

Corrigez moi si je me trompe: la release 2 de chez OVH est totalement bridée, et m'empêche de jouir d'un environnement paramétrable.

Voici donc ma problématique: 

Je souhaite repartir sur un environnement sain, ce qui passe donc par une install de Gentoo, cependant j'ai actuellement déjà quelques sites hébergés sur le serveur.

1=>A combien de temps quantifiez vous une install de gentoo, avec la majorité des appli présentes sur la release 2 tel que LAMP + qmail + spamassassin + webmin + qmailadmin etc ...

2=>quelle est la difficulté d'un tel installation (sachant que j'ai réussi à faire une install manuelle de gentoo entièrement, en suivant le tuto officiel...)

2=>Y a t'il une possibilité de minimiser le temps d'arrêt de fonctionnement des différents sites hébergés ?

3=>comment installer une version nue de gentoo sur une release 2 ?

Un grand merci par avance pour vos réponse. N'hésitez également pas à me reprendre sur des points qui seraient erronés.

Clt,

----------

## guilc

 *squall6969 wrote:*   

> 1=>A combien de temps quantifiez vous une install de gentoo, avec la majorité des appli présentes sur la release 2 tel que LAMP + qmail + spamassassin + webmin + qmailadmin etc ...

 

Pour quelqu'un d'aguerri, quelques heures, pour quelqu'un qui débute, plusieurs jours ?

Ceci dit, ça vaut quelque soit la distrib. Le plus long c'est pas l'install, c'est la configuration !

 *squall6969 wrote:*   

> 2=>quelle est la difficulté d'un tel installation (sachant que j'ai réussi à faire une install manuelle de gentoo entièrement, en suivant le tuto officiel...)

 

Pas forcément dur, fastidieux, du temps à passer sur les configurations pour avoir quelque chose de propre

 *squall6969 wrote:*   

> 2=>Y a t'il une possibilité de minimiser le temps d'arrêt de fonctionnement des différents sites hébergés ?

 

Non, 2 machines pour basculer quand la nouvelle est prête, ou coupure, car voir point suivant

 *squall6969 wrote:*   

> 3=>comment installer une version nue de gentoo sur une release 2 ?

 

On peut pas sans tout casser : la release 2 est bien trop vielle, les upgrade path vers les versions à jour n'existent plus.

La solution pour avoir une "vraie" gentoo propre serait de booter en rescue-pro, et de suivre le guide, rescue-pro faisant l'équivalent du live-cd.

Donc décompression de stage, chroot et tuti-quanti

----------

